# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Xin brush photoshop cs4

## noithatdn

ai có brush photoshop cs4 đẹp cho em đường link dowload.em đang cần quá.thank

----------

